# Mv Agusta Sell On Ebay?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have decided to sell off my MV Agusta 350.It does not have an MOT or tax.Has anyone bought or sold a vehicle on ebay?I was going to give it a go,but not sure what to expect







I do have some feedback not much but all good


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Never sold a vehicle on Ebay - however I suppose the usual rules apply. If there's no MOT or tax then make sure you have the V5 to hand (for the buyer to look at) and don't let the vehicle go until the cheque (or whatever form of payment you accept) has cleared. Be prepared to relist it due to timewasters too - I've seen loads of vehicles on Ebay that have had to be relisted because the "buyer" never turned up. Not sure how much selling a vehicle costs on Ebay either.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Alex, I have bought several vehicles on Ebay (for no good reason) here are my thoughts.

Do you need the cash? If so, go ahead, but that bike is not going to go down in value is it? Will the money you get for it be worth it when you look, regretfully, at the pics of it a year from now









IMO vehicles fetch more on Ebay than they are worth in the current deflated market, people love a pic and pay more than go through the hassle of having to view in person. You are selling to a niche market with that bike and are unlikely to attract anyone but serious buyers and Ebay will provide a massive amount more of them than you would get through MCN or Classic Bikes! I bet you get more than it's worth.









I still would not sell it though unless I really had to.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Alex,

I sold my 1979 Viva on eBay for Â£700 and bought it two years earlier for Â£500 via Autotrader.So my experience was a good one considering that I'd hardly spent any money on it during the two years I owned it.

Ian


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Alex

A friend of mine sold his Range Rover on ebay with not a problem.

As Mark said your MV is only really going to attract serious buyers.

Worth a shot, put a reserve on if you are worried.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Alex, i sold my Ducati [Hailwood] on ebay, the M.V will no dout have plenty of interest, and maybe from abroad,my bike went to the U.S. all the above info is good, but you do get **** heads who bid and dont buy so be prepared to put it on more than once,and same as selling a watch the better the photo the more chance of a good sale, put a reserve on it, and if it dont sell try The Old Bike Mart. fred.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice







Will take some pics over the weekend,and give it a shot.


----------

